# Wild camping Belgium and Holland



## Lori15 (Sep 18, 2012)

Hi

Currently in Normandy but off to Amsterdam for a few weeks. I have the Aires book for France - but not for Belgium or Holland. Can anyone recommend some wild camping sites or aires for these two countries en route to Amsterdam - stopping off at Bruges en route. Coordinates would be helpful.

I am solo with Rottweiler.
Thanks
Lorraine


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

Not sure about wild camping there, but just be warned - don't try it in the Zeeland area on the Netherlands. They have strict bylaws and we got moved on in the middle of the night by the police!

However, there are lots of small, friendly campsites all over the area, and they're not too expensive.

Lesley


----------



## SNandJA (Aug 22, 2008)

Lesleykh said:


> Not sure about wild camping there, but just be warned - don't try it in the Zeeland area on the Netherlands. They have strict bylaws and we got moved on in the middle of the night by the police!
> 
> However, there are lots of small, friendly campsites all over the area, and they're not too expensive.
> 
> Lesley


Same for all Holland, it isn't done but many sites have lower priced places for overnighting.

Wild Camping in Holland

Couple of warnings in the above thread regarding fines for wild camping.

Steve


----------



## spence (May 25, 2008)

No idea but camping memling in brugge is very good and you can walk / bus or cycle into the city easily.

Spence


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

You could stop off at Gouda on the way, there is a handy aire about 2 minutes walk from the town centre...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=295

Pete


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Brugge Aire
N51.19570
E003.22561


----------



## Citysafe (Feb 5, 2006)

*Belgium trip*

We have done this trip. In Amsterdam - we couldnt find anything and went to the campsite out of the town - you can bus in. There is a fine lake at the site and a good Thai takeaway up the road and a bar.

In Belgium we have used a few - Gent - Too noisey in a sport centre from memory and too close to the road.

Veurne is nice - park next the water as there is no through traffic - restaurants are expensive but good setting in the square.

Gouda is cool - parking by the Police Station just off the ring road - easy.

http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?imgu...=en&tbm=isch&um=1&itbs=1&sa=X&ved=0CCwQrQMwAA


----------



## junian (May 20, 2013)

Good site for Brugge is Camping Memling , Veltemweg 8310 Brugge . Tel No 3250355845 . We will be there on 20 - 21 June , may well see you there . Will look out for the Rottie . Ian and June


----------



## junian (May 20, 2013)

Good site for Brugge is Camping Memling , Veltemweg 8310 Brugge . Tel No 3250355845 . We will be there on 20 - 21 June , may well see you there . Will look out for the Rottie . Ian and June


----------



## cypsygal (Dec 19, 2009)

Lorraine

not an answer to your post, but I love the pic of your Rotti!


----------

